
Ask HN: Successful pre-sale, need to build Beta in 48 hrs any takers? - fosokoko
In the next 48 hours I Need to build a beta web chat using nexmo SMS Api, any takers ?
======
raooll
need more details. I could technically make something working in 48 hours.
Have done something like this before.

~~~
fosokoko
Its a webchat ui that will send and receive text messages using Nexmo. Will
have the ability to create groups and send group broadcasts. We can skype for
more info

~~~
fosokoko
I have sketches

~~~
raooll
what's your Skype handle ?

------
blacksqr
What are you offering?

~~~
fosokoko
We can skype and decide contract work or share

